

Book Publishers Shut Down Library.nu and iFile-it - mrleinad
http://torrentfreak.com/book-publishers-shut-down-library-nu-and-ifile-it-120215/

======
cyclo64
I can't imagine library.nu being legally screwed. There's a remarkable amount
of nonsense in that filing. I cannot conceive most of it standing up if the
library.nu admin gets decent lawyers. Judging from that article and my very
loose sense of copyright law, I imagine they'll have a strong defense on the
basis of being neither particularly profitable nor profit-oriented. It's a
well known fact that IP and copyright don't exist if you have a reason to try
enforcing them. It's just bullying that sometimes works. Copyright law cares
only about profitability and profit-oriented when it comes time to decide
whether it will screw you over, or screw you over and also screw your pets and
grandmother as well.

